# Replacing drip edge problem?



## gottodo1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys,
         I thought I would be wrapped up today but instead I'm just frustrated. 

SO I went to put on the drip edge today and... I'm still not done after 3 hours. Backstory, when I ripped off the old drip edge what i thought was shingle starter strip stuck to the edge was actually tar paper & old shingles that had been tar'd to the drip edge. At the time I figured... weird whatever,. I then cut/ripped the paper behind the drip edge with the intention of sticking some new drip edge up with a piece of new paper put below the old paper and then over the drip edge. Would have been easy except when I went to push the new paper under the old paper every... about 5 inches the paper is black (tar'd?) down.... There is no membrane  or water barrier below the paper just OSB.   

I'm now thinking the best thing to do is to buy some of these as most of the gaps are only ~1 inch between the drip edge and the glued down tar paper? Any thoughts? http://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/office-supplies/adhesives-tape/roofing-tape/white-membrane-3-x-50-seam-tape/p-1444444063104-c-5821.htm?tid=-5243590723187348534


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2016)

The material you posted is a seam tape for white rubber roofing. Rubber roofing and asphalt products are not compatible. Buy a roll of ice and water shield and cut it into strips with a razor knife. A roll should cost less than the seam tape.


----------



## gottodo1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I'm going to try to crank this out today. So I'll buy this stuff and use about 4 inches to bridge the gap? Is this the stuff you're talking about?  http://www.tarcoroofing.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=157:shinglestarter&catid=96&Itemid=780 or this? https://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/roofing-soffits-gutters/roofing-underlayment/tarco-leak-barrier-granulated-ice-water-barrier-195-sq-ft-per-roll/p-1444444738879-c-13250.htm?tid=-1591689288958061454


----------



## joecaption (Nov 12, 2016)

Got a picture of what your dealing with so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## gottodo1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nope, I was already done by the time you posted . Thanks for the help oldog, hopefully that paper to bridge it will be successful. I had to use a heat gun as it wasn't very pliable at 50F even though the instructions said 40F was fine. By the time I left it was stuck down on top and on the metal nice and tight. Have all the recessed light in and almost done! Few little touch up things here and there but not many so I'm feeling pretty good!


----------

